# Ariens Deluxe 28 Plus 414cc



## rnormore (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Folks

I was out to my dealer yesterday and they have two models of the deluxe plus. One with 291cc and another with 414cc. Any one have experience with the 414cc? Trying decide between the two.

Cheers


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

R, welcome aboard! What's the price differential? Are you expecting to move a lot of snow?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

rnormore said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I was out to my dealer yesterday and they have two models of the deluxe plus. One with 291cc and another with 414cc. Any one have experience with the 414cc? Trying decide between the two.
> 
> Cheers


Are you in the northeast? I heard the big motor is a limited special build for the North east market...Some of us were guessing they were short on 291 engine assemblies, so they slapped on 414's.
I'd go with the 414 if the price difference isn't that huge.

I personally think it's ridiculous to have all these different CC engines now that there is no US supplier. It probably cost no more or only slightly more (material weight) for the Chinese to produce a 400cc than it does for a 200cc. Ariens should put the 6.5 clone on all 2 stage compacts and the 400cc on all 2 stage large frame machines and eliminate the confusion.


----------



## rnormore (Jan 18, 2015)

I live in Newfoundland, Canada. The 291cc is 1699.00 and the 414cc is 1899.00. We get a lot of wet snow.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

For that price difference, get the big one. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

No such thing as too much HP. Go big!


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

I have the Platinum 30 with the 414cc motor, she works like a dream and starts on the first pull since i got it in the beginning of 2014. Go for the bigger motor.


----------



## rnormore (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendations. I had the Deluxe 28 Plus 414cc delivered today. Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

rnormore said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I had the Deluxe 28 Plus 414cc delivered today. Can't wait to give it a try.


You certainly will have the chance to use it as this week end calling for many flakes at your end. Have a report on our desk after the storm pronto


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Normex said:


> You certainly will have the chance to use it as this week end calling for many flakes at your end. Have a report on our desk after the storm pronto


Cool!

post up some youtube rooster tails


----------

